# Horus Heresy timeline



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

So to get straight to the point, I wanted to make a thread on events and battles during the Heresy. Why you ask? To cross off everything that has been written about and to anticipate what is still to come. This is one of the best series ever written, and don't argue with me bc you know it is, and eventually a movie or tv show HAS to be made.
Getting back to the point anyone willing to make a "time line" of events? I'm just trying to figure out how much longer until the Siege of Terra happens. You all want it and so do I.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

and a little side note for anyone who wants to get a raging nerd boner, in the Collected Visions art book on page 262/3 there is a picture of the traitors. Now I know I'm not the only one looking forward to that scene in one of the future books. I mean, it has to be in one of the books right? Even ADB described Ingethel using this picture for The First Heretic!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

You might want to include a little organisation, because a task like this would take a long time and be fraught with inconsistencies.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd love to contribute, but I don't have the highest knowledge of everything Heresy yet. I was skimming through the Collected Visions and there doesn't seem to be that much more to cover. Though, I assume there's more than what the book describes.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_The Collected Visions_ is generally seen as the framework or blueprint for the Heresy series, but the series itself has added and continues to add a lot more. There are also events that have not been covered in the _CV_ or series so far, but appears elsewhere (_IA_ articles for example). 

This is your thread - your timeline. How do you want to do this?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Ahh I figured as much. Didn't really think that could be everything plus I'm sure BL is going to keep adding certain aspects of the Heresy that are completely new. 

As for this thread, I mainly wanted to get the ball rolling. I'm hoping people will want to contribute. For the organization of it maybe like a 1) 2) 3) etc etc kind of thing but it's up to whomever wants to help out. Again, I just wanted to get the ball rolling. If not, dead thread I guess hahaha


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

So you wanted to get people to co-operate on a rather large and daunting task whilst doing nothing to help yourself? 

That's not going to happen. You're going to need some initiative and put in a bit of work to get people interested and willing. At the very least some kind or structural or organisational framework.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

The reason I'm asking is for people with more knowledge to help. It's really not that big of deal. I can't really put it so if no one wants to put anything it's fine. Again, it'll probably end up being a dead thread.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hahaha!! *brianizbrewtal; *you must me a manager or director in real life... setting people a task and watching them work for you! 

Collected visions is probably the best time line, read that from front to back and you know what's gonna happen...


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Crazy right? Haha I think everyone is making it seem way more difficult. Let's see, I just meant for something like this;
1) Horus becoming warmaster
2) Horus being injured on Davins' moon
3) Battle at Isstvan
4) etc etc

And I have read the CV, but I assume there's more to the heresy than what's in the CV


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

How indepth do you want it to be - only the main events? Or most prominent events from every book? I presume you want every entry cited with the correct source? That is the kind of guidance and organisation I think people are referring to.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Doesn't have to be correct source honestly. I'll assume anyone who contributes is accurate enough. And yeah just main events really. Anything anyone wants to add!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, we know that Lorgar was at Calth.

The Emperor planned the Horus Heresy from the beginning.

The temporal error/shuffling/rearrangement of events in _The Outcast Dead_ is the canonical version of events.

The Sisters of Silence are shuffled into the Culexus Temple in the aftermath of the Heresy.

Garro creates the Grey Knights. He and all other loyalists from the traitor legions are going to be renamed, to signify their loyalty, earning new names like the Custodes. Loken's special because he earns the name Ollanius Pious.



brianizbrewtal said:


> I'll assume anyone who contributes is accurate enough.


:suicide:


----------

